# 9 months wait for new baby



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Ordered a replacement for my MKII TT back in July 2010,needed room for grandson,and finally got it March 2011.


















170 BHP tractor engine,most bells and whistles,not quite a TT though.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Ordered a replacement for my MKII TT back in July 2010,needed room for grandson,and finally got it March 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Like that a lot!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Really like that interior. Best take your jeans off before you get in though :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I like the way they have done the lower part of the dash in the lighter colour to match in with the seats.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

deleted


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

We've had ours since last September..silver 170hp tdi with dsg and panoramic roof. Most pointless gadget is the electric rear sunblind on ours!

Really comfortable to drive and gets plenty of positive comment

It's a long car, so parking sensors are essential


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I thought a new baby always took 9 months.. :lol: :lol: . VW looks very nice. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice, love the interior


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks very plush, really liking the two-tone interior although it does have a bit of beemer about it. One improvement over the TT are what looks to be memory seats from the VAG parts bin... sadly lacking on TTs whatever the spec, Audi need to pull their finger out!!

The exterior looks a bit hideous tbh, but maybe thats the camera angle :lol: Anyway, enjoy it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> We've had ours since last September..silver 170hp tdi with dsg and panoramic roof. Most pointless gadget is the electric rear sunblind on ours!
> 
> Really comfortable to drive and gets plenty of positive comment
> 
> It's a long car, so parking sensors are essential


You have a sunblind in Scotland ??


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I did say pointless :lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> memory seats from the VAG parts bin


 One of the few options I went for,£650 which included "folding mirrors" as a package.



> The exterior looks a bit hideous


 Try the front view then -


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice! I love the CC


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like it.

And the fact you've blanked out the front number plate but not the rear.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> blanked out the front number plate but not the rear


The rear one is photoshopped.CCC would have been nice to have but DVLA want a lot of money for it.


----------

